# possible move to chiangmai



## bsteivel (Jan 8, 2013)

I am thinking of retiring to Chiangmai but have been told that I would need to deposit $25000 in a Thai bank. Is this true. I have also been in touch with an agency that helps people relocate - is it advisable to go through an agency. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

bsteivel said:


> I am thinking of retiring to Chiangmai but have been told that I would need to deposit $25000 in a Thai bank. Is this true. I have also been in touch with an agency that helps people relocate - is it advisable to go through an agency. Thanks for your help.


More or less true. Whoever told you this is referring to what you need for the one year non-immigrant visa for over 50's , commonly known as the "retirement visa". For this popular visa you need , either Baht 800,000 (approx. $ 27,000 at current exchange rate) deposited in your local Thai bank account not less than 3 calendar months prior to visa application or annual renewal , or equivalent monthly income verified by your embassy.

You don't need to do this through an agency who will just take your money for a job you can easily do yourself directly with Thai immigration in-country. You can enter Thailand on a tourist visa then open a local bank account and set up your retirement visa when there.


----------



## davejones (Mar 29, 2013)

If you have a monthly income equivalent to around 65,000 baht/month, then you don't need any money in the bank at all. So if you have pension, rental income, or something similar, you could still qualify for a retirement visa if you're over 50.

Do it yourself. It's very easy and very cheap. No need to use an agency. Just arrive on a tourist visa, and convert to a retirement visa when you're here.


----------

